# What are the chances?



## nickers103 (Aug 10, 2010)

So I am in the process of slowly, very slowly, attempting to piece together the potential pedigree of my one mare that was purchased in March. I have had very little to go off of except for the name "Eli" and that the vet approximates her age to be around 8-10. A few months ago I came across a QH mare named Eli listed on AllBreedsPedigree.com that had a birth date of 2002. Since the sire and dam were listed and each had some buckskin color listed in the lineage, I took a chance in attempting to investigate further.

I am slowly piecing information together through the help of the current and past owner of the dam. In the meantime, I was just curious what you all thought and if there might be a likelihood (though slim, I do understand) of my mare being the prodigy of these two horses.

The pedigree can be viewed here: Eli Quarter Horse










Dundee Colonel: 1995 Dun Quarter Horse Reining Stallion standing at stud at Texas A&M University


















Wranglers Robins Ella (Bailey): A 1996 Bay Quarter Horse Reining Mare










"Eli": The buckskin mare we purchased in March with the name "Eli"


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

The best I think is to try and find either the stallion or mare on google and see if you can find pictures of them and their progeny. Hopefully you will see one that will match your horse. I have seen on other websites people will post a horses offspring to show what they produce. Good Luck


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

Horse Center – Stallions « Department of Animal Science

This is where the stallion is.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

If the potential sire/dam are bay & dun, and your mare is buckskin, then no. If the sire is actually dunskin, then it's possible, but he doesn't look like it.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

I agree with verona1016, the only possible way would be if the sire was a dunskin, which i personally do not think he looks like one,


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Some of the others might take a peek at his pedigree here, it gives you a general idea of what his parentage is color-wise Dundee Colonel Quarter Horse


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Going ONLY by conformation, she does look like the stallion, looks like she may have the same butt and shoulder


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Nokotaheaven said:


> Going ONLY by conformation, she does look like the stallion, looks like she may have the same butt and shoulder


 She could be of a very similarly bred line yes


----------



## nickers103 (Aug 10, 2010)

Thank you all so much for your responses! I, too, had been having difficultly trying to figure out if the stallion was considered a dunskin or not (I was pretty sure he was not). I'm glad to see I wasn't the only one.



Spotted said:


> The best I think is to try and find either the stallion or mare on google and see if you can find pictures of them and their progeny. Hopefully you will see one that will match your horse. I have seen on other websites people will post a horses offspring to show what they produce. Good Luck


This is an excellent suggestion I had tried but apparently never fully attempted. I came across a full list of prodigy for the sire (Dundee Colonel Quarter Horse) and here are some pictures I was able to find so far of some of the "foals" listed.









TAMU Dun Got My Guns - listed as a 2005 buckskin gelding









Gus Dundee - listed as a 2003 Red Dun Gelding


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

Just popping in to say that "prodigy" means: A person (horse, whatever) with exceptional talents or powers. You mean "progeny".

I need to go to work, so I can't help with figuring anything out at the moment. I'll see if I can come up with anything when I get back though c:


----------

